# Did your 2nd baby come on time??



## AngelEyes999

After a visit to my midwife yesterday, she pretty much told me to expect my second baby to be late like my first one (first was 8 days late)...as this is apparently how it usually works!! And to expect my labour to be fairly long again (although not quite as long as the first..24 hours). Talk about putting your mind at rest !!

When did you have your 2nd baby in relation to their due date? And was your labour as long?

xxxxx


----------



## AimeeM

My first was late and second came 10 days late. I went in to labour 9 days over. My third was late too!

My first labour was 18 hours, second 12 hours and third 10.5 hours. None of these nice short subsequent labours you hear of.


----------



## Charlotte-j

My 1st was bang on due date, second was 5 days late xx

1st labour - just under 4hrs, 2nd labour was just under 5hrs


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

DS came at 36w and i had labor all day but my placenta ruptured in the middle of that night and i had him the next afternoon by emergency c-sect.

DD1 came at 36w and i started labor at night and she didnt come until the next night. my labor stalled at 5cm and i had to have c-sect. 

DD2 came at 40w induced VBA2C on her EDD. I went in 3cm about 7am and she came that evening 9:33pm. 

every baby is different and your MW could be wrong.


----------



## AngelEyes999

Oh no, doesn't sound too hopeful !! Thank you for sharing  xx


----------



## chuck

DS1 spontaneous labour but ending in EMCS at 41 +3

DS2 spontaneous onset of labour and vaginal birth on his EDD


----------



## Odd Socks

Bella arrived on her due date after a 22.5 hour labour. Lauren was 5 days over & I had a 9 hour labour (from start to delivering the placenta). 2nd labour was a far better experience than my first, & not because it was shorter! xx


----------



## lizardbreath

Jaymee was 1 day early and 14 hour labour my doctor said expect to cut your labour in half and this baby will more then likey be early as well. Well Kat was late by 3 days and i didnt just cut my labour in half i quartered it. 3 hours 36 minutes. so They never know. Good luck though.


----------



## Kim T

DS1 was 1 day late and labour was 17 hours.
DS2 was 6 days early and labour was 15 hours.

:flower:


----------



## tmr1234

Ds1 was 7 days late
ds2 i went in to labour at 10:30pm on my due date and had him the next morning


----------



## Celesse

First was born at 42+1
Second was born at 39+5 

My mum was induced with her first 10 days over and her second and third came on time. 

My midwife told me that my first had engaged early cos she was a first baby and got the cervix stuck behind her head which prevented me from getting into labour. Second baby didn't engage til later so got in the right position earlier. And since I followed same pattern as my mum and we are a similar shape I'd speculate that pelvis shape must have played a part in it.


----------



## Dragonfly

nope both mine where nearly 14 days over due. Alex was 11 days and william was 12 days past.


----------



## AngelEyes999

Thanks so much for your responses everyone . I'd heard before that you can follow suit from your mum, but my mum had both me and my sister nearly 2 weeks early so I guess it isn't the case for me :-(. 38 weeks now and I can imagine the next 2 weeks are going to go sooo slow xxxx


----------



## snow fairy

my first was 2 days late

my second was induced 1 week late


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds2 came at 39 weeks and 3 days, the labor was 25 hours and I pushed for 50 minutes.


----------



## xxEMZxx

Both my son and daughter were both born at exactly 39 weeks x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My first was 11 days late. My second WAS on time, bang on his due date. It was also abour half the time of my first labour.


----------



## DebzD

DD1 was born at 41 weeks, DD2 came at 40+4.


----------



## mum2millsxx

DD1 I was induced 2 weeks after duedate labour was approx 8-9 hours. DD2 came day after duedate, I had sweep on duedate nextday went into labour, I was in established labour for 1hour 27mins and 3 pushes she was out :) Hoping for a quick one this time too, I put it down to the evening primrose oil, clary sage and raspberry leaf tea I had with DD2 x


----------



## Mamof1

1st was 42+1 
2nd 37 weeks exactly


----------



## hellohefalump

first was born at 39 weeks
second was born at 38 weeks

both weighed 7lbs 15oz


----------



## Emerald

One due date baby, and one 8 days late.


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1, waters broke at 41+4, it was 30 hours of back labor hell (persistant posterior). He was born via hospital water birth at 41+5. natural, no induction.

I figured DS2 would be "overdue" as well and it would be just as painful and just as slow but boy was i wrong! (THANK GOD! :haha:). My water broke at 38+2. Labor didn't start until many many hours later (30 hours!) I went from 4CM-baby an hour and a half. He was born via home water birth.

guess babies come when they want! plus most first time moms go overdue anyways.


----------



## BabyAitchison

My dd was 35+3 and my ds was 35+5, expecting dd2 about same time x x


----------



## cariadchild

My 1st was on due date , my 2nd was 1 week early and my 3rd was 2 days early.


----------



## muddles

My 1st baby (boy) arrived at 39+3 after a 3h 49m labour (35min pushing stage) and weighed 7lb 12oz.

My 2nd baby (girl) arrived at 40+3 after a 4h 32m labour (14min of pushing stage) and weighed 9lb 11oz.


----------

